

Ask HN: What would use an automatic print-and-snailmail system for? - m_eiman

Hi,<p>I'm planning a service that puts content on paper and then sends it using snailmail. Read a short intro about it over at http://eiman.tv/blog/show_article.php?id=34<p>What do you think about the service in general? Can you think if a better use for it than I can? Feedback wanted!
======
sharpn
I can't find it, but there was a guy doing the same thing (but with .doc as
well as pdf) about a year ago on here. I think he had some sort of monthly
subscription option as well as a 'per-use' fee. Try finding out how he got on.

[edit] This is apparently going to extend into Sweden:
<http://www.freepostit.com/Home.aspx>

~~~
m_eiman
Thanks for the link! The web page design is _horrible_ , but I'll read through
it and see what they offer and how it compares to my ideas.

------
oldgregg
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-mail_letter>

<http://www.mailaletter.com/>

<http://www.netgram.com/>

<http://www.flydoc.com/>

<http://l-mail.com/>

<http://www.ezgram.com/>

<http://www.postful.com/>

<http://www.postalmethods.com/>

~~~
m_eiman
Thanks for the overview. Seems like the price is roughly the same everywhere
(as would be expected), but from a quick scan they don't seem to go beyond the
easiest application. That means I should go worldwide with my additional
services, after I've proved their worth here in Sweden!

